# Help - horrific tick infestation on goat's head



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

I have really never seen anything like this. This kind of thing just makes me want to give up on having goats.

So - I noticed my goat had about 4 or 5 engorged ticks between his horns (scurs, actually). Upon closer inspection I could see easily 50 ticks - crawling around and embedded. Disgusting! He's freaking out and I am too. He's in obvious pain or he's super dramatic. Needed to strap him to the milk stand to work at getting them off. He was screaming and writhing. It was awful. I got the first 4 or 5 super engorged ticks off and his head began bleeding. 

It's seriously like they are eating him alive. 

I sprayed some pyrethrin (1:100) on them hoping it would kill the rest or at least loosen them up, and continued to take off about 15 more. Then I had to stop because I seriously thought he was going to have a heart attack.

I sprayed some blu-kote on him and gave him a rest.

After about an hour I went back out and doused his head with a stronger pyrethrin solution (1:24).

I hope this has killed them all - I'll check in the morning if he lets me.

So - if this doesn't do the trick, what can I do? I'm afraid they have almost embedded themselves under the skin! Is that possible? I read that ticks lay their eggs off the host, but where in the world could he have gotten so many at one time, in one place? It's like the eggs were laid on his head.

There are a lot of deer here and the chickens don't seem to be doing much to help.

Any help would be so appreciated.

Also - how can I keep these ticks off in them in the future? One other goat seems super bothered by them as well.

Thank you!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG that sounds horrible  I think you are doing the right thing for him by killing the ticks and getting them off as quick as you can. I know my wether HATES it when I touch his head to check his scurs so I can just imagine had hard it is to pick them off. I don't know what else you can do


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

He stuck his head in a hatch of ticks. NASTY. 

What happened last spring was a flurry of ticks on the goats, then it just stopped.

I don't know if the Cylence fly control will work on ticks or not, but it's worth a try!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Something similar occurred to my bucks a couple of years ago. The tick manisfestation was horrific that year and both bucks had access to the back pasture, which had plush grass up past their knees. I found both heavily infected with ticks on their under parts between their legs and on lower part of their necks. The oldest buck was suffering the most. The areas were not bleeding as your buck's head was; but were raw looking, swollen and red.

I coated the areas down with a Nitrofurazone salve I had at the time (NFL or NZL it was called at the time). Had no idea if it would help; but didn't have anything else and it was late evening. The next morning every single tick was either gone or could be brushed off with the slightest rub of my hand, obviously dead. I believe I got the salve at Hoeggers and will not be without it now.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Sevin dust will kill them, I sprinkle my goats with it when they seem itchy, been lucky though, never seen ticks on the goats here.
Nancy


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

They need copper. Ticks are a symptom of copper deficiency.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Minelson said:


> OMG that sounds horrible  I think you are doing the right thing for him by killing the ticks and getting them off as quick as you can. I know my wether HATES it when I touch his head to check his scurs so I can just imagine had hard it is to pick them off. I don't know what else you can do


Exactly. My wether hates it too. It's a nightmare. At one point he struggled so bad he fell off the milk stand and was choking himself. Could have easily broken his neck.

What do you all think about a little Banamine to calm him down today...assuming i have to work on the area again today? Anyone have the dosage? 

I'm praying that when I go out there today that they'll have all died and fallen off him.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> They need copper. Ticks are a symptom of copper deficiency.


Interesting.

Yes - I have been battling copper deficiency for years now. They are bolused. Need to check my records to see if they're due.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I doubt the goat even feels them unless they itch because of the anti-coagulant they inject to keep the blood from clotting. I've had lots of ticks bite me and most of the time I never knew it until they started to itch.

I've read that if you cover them with Listerine they will back out on their own. Vegetable oil would do the same if you coat the entire tick and cover it's breathing holes.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Okay - so we have suggestions for Nitrofurazone, Cylence and Sevin dust. Nitrofurazone worries me a little as it's a carcinogen. 

Will the pyrethrin do anything? Maybe I need to step it up to permethrin.

What do you all think about some Eprinex pour on or even some Frontline for dogs? Then I would need to mess with his head directly.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

fishhead said:


> I doubt the goat even feels them unless they itch because of the anti-coagulant they inject to keep the blood from clotting. I've had lots of ticks bite me and most of the time I never knew it until they started to itch.


Yeah - very good point. I thought the same thing. But if you had seen his reaction, you would have thought I was stabbing his head with a machete! Seriously. This was screaming for dear life! Rearing up to get away...enough to knock himself and the milk stand over. The neighbors probably thought I was torturing him.

It had to be painful to have an insecticide poured onto the open areas...

(Anyone feeling itchy yet? I know I am)


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

THIS IS NOT MY GOAT, and it's not QUITE this bad, but to let you know what I have here and what the poor fellow is dealing with here's a photo. Not for the faint of heart...

http://s778.photobucket.com/albums/...H%20AMERICA/?action=view&current=DSCF4019.jpg


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

what kind of disease can the goats get from ticks? I was just thinking about this issue as we are putting up fence in a high grass and brush area.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am *not* going to look at the linked photo because I'm queezy just thinking about it.

On the copper bolusing, I've gotten to where I do it quarterly so I can remember. January 1, April 1, June 1, Sept 1. When I have to remember to pay the quarterly taxes - I have to bolus the goats!


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Yeah - but I need a reminder to pay quarterlies, as well! Good idea, though.

(look at the photo, Alice...do it!) : )


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I couldn't do it. Clicked on the link.... it started to load..... poised my cursor over the X.

Freaked out and closed it before the pic loaded.

Ticks make me squirmy!


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

couldd you smother them with a big glob of vaseline?


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ick..

I had a Dane foster come to me with ticks like in the picture.....the ENTIRE edges of BOTH ears looked like that. On top of that he had Von Willibrands (bleeding disorder) so we were fearful of just pulling them all out. Ended up coating every single tick in THICK vasaline to cause them to let go. I'm talking we used an entire tub of vasaline on his poor ears. They did start dropping off...we had to confine him to a crate so we could clean up most of the fallen ticks....Afterwards his ears were so raw, it was awful...

Dunno if you can use dog topicals like Adantix or Frontline on goats.....would be nice if you could!


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Vaseline might be a good idea. And I imagine it would keep new critters off.

UPDATE: Just went out to see him. He won't let me within 10 feet. He's holding his head high - not pride, but blood.

He's obviously rubbed his head so hard that his scur has broken off. Actually, his brother's scur is also broken off, so maybe they were butting heads. Anyway - the fresh blood is mixing in with the purple blu-cote and running down his face. A real mess. I have no idea how I'm going to catch him.

One thing is for sure, I better be prepared with Sevin or vaseline or pyrethrin, or whatever BEFORE I catch him...

At least he didn't have a freakin' heart attack in the night


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Oh - and I think you can use Frontline. That's pretty pricey though


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well at least you don't have to worry about withdrawl for milking purposes....

As I understand it(could be wrong) premethrin is just a synthetic pyrethrum amd about the same strength. And actually the bitten animal really doesn't feel the bite..it is when you try to pull it out/off they feel it because the mouthparts of the embedded tick try to pull a chunk of the hide with it..literally ripping the tick plus hide with it. I would look into ivermectin.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

bee said:


> I would look into ivermectin.


Pour on? Injectable? (injected or drench?)


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Ivermectin will not work on ticks. If banamine has calmed in in the past I would use it. 1cc per 100 lbs is what it says on the Fias site


----------



## Rannod (Mar 20, 2011)

Clear nail polish will suffocate them Get some *guineas *


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Rannod said:


> Clear nail polish will suffocate them Get some *guineas *


How many guineas would you need to cover 10 acres of ticks? Just wondering.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

No amount of guineas, chickens or ducks are going to take care of the amount of ticks on this property...I don't think.

Maybe the answer is to treat the deer!
http://www.shelter-island.org/deerandtick/4poster_brochure.html


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

valsey said:


> No amount of guineas, chickens or ducks are going to take care of the amount of ticks on this property...I don't think.


That's what I'm thinking too...I'm afraid I would need 100 of them at least to cover the property and all the ticks...I have had anywhere from 10-20 chickens at a time and never noticed any decline in the bug population around here.


----------



## Gaby Rose (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm with Alice! Ticks freak me out! I like to think our chickens eat lots of the bugs. I do seem to notice that when I coop them up there are more bugs especially during the spring hatching stages. I don't know how many ticks they eat though.


----------



## flarytails (Apr 30, 2011)

I should not have looked at the picture!!!!! :runforhills:


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

flarytails said:


> I should not have looked at the picture!!!!! :runforhills:


Imagine the real thing! Can't get the visual out of my head.

Poor thing.

Going to try again - see if he'll let me near him


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Let us know how you do with him Valsey...Maybe just do a bit at a time and then give him a break. But keep him close quarters so you don't have to keep on trying to catch him. Ugh...I really feel for you


----------



## haphaz_farm (Dec 18, 2009)

Minelson said:


> That's what I'm thinking too...I'm afraid I would need 100 of them at least to cover the property and all the ticks...I have had anywhere from 10-20 chickens at a time and never noticed any decline in the bug population around here.



chickens dont really do well on keeping ticks down, the guineas will do a number on them though. my neighbor has a small flock of about 8 and they come over here and keep the yard and goat area pretty clear of ticks. between me, the guy next door and the guy behind me the guineas are clearing about 10 acres. 

the guineas also wont dig up your gardens like the chickens do, they just eat the above ground bugs while the chickens will dig for theirs. 

that and i love the sound all those birds make, quite the ruckus.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

My dogs were getting ticks almost as bad as the pic until I gave them copper. A few days later, no ticks and I didn't pull them off. I've never seen ticks on my goats either.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I looked at the pic. I then proceeded to do my "OMG AAAAAAAGH!" dance all over the living room.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If he busted his scur off he's probably in pain and that's why he won't let you near him. I've got one with a split scur right now and he's avoiding contact with everything.

I don't think I'd be putting any insecticides near an open wound like where he broke his scur off.

Vaseline will suffocate the ticks if you cover their breathing holes. That will cause them to pull out and drop off.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> My dogs were getting ticks almost as bad as the pic until I gave them copper. A few days later, no ticks and I didn't pull them off. I've never seen ticks on my goats either.


Do you give them a copper supplement? Surely not COWP...?


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

fishhead said:


> If he busted his scur off he's probably in pain and that's why he won't let you near him. I've got one with a split scur right now and he's avoiding contact with everything.
> 
> I don't think I'd be putting any insecticides near an open wound like where he broke his scur off.
> 
> Vaseline will suffocate the ticks if you cover their breathing holes. That will cause them to pull out and drop off.


Nah - he broke off the scur AFTER the first day's treatment. 

Vaseline may suffocate them, but I'm pretty sure that won't kill them, and it takes a long time. Anyway - too late - saw this post after going out


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Minelson said:


> Let us know how you do with him Valsey...Maybe just do a bit at a time and then give him a break. But keep him close quarters so you don't have to keep on trying to catch him. Ugh...I really feel for you


Thanks, Minelson

It went surprisingly well - thanks to the Banamine! I don't think it would've been possible without it. He struggled about half as much as yesterday.

I quietly snuck up behind him and got his collar and lead him to a post with a lead. Gave him a shot of Banamine and he screamed bloody murder. Maybe this guy is just super sensitive to pain. After about a half an hour he was calmer. With my readers on and a magnifying glass I looked closely. His head looks like a Pompei victim. The combination of dried blood and blue-kote makes for a hard, crusty, black matte.

I could see quite a few ticks still embedded but they weren't moving. There were a few that were dead looking like they were on their way outta there - still in his hair. From what I could tell there are only two left alive at this point. However - I can't see behind one clump of hair. Still the majority seems to be dead.

Squirted those last two with more pyrethrin. Gave him 10cc of Eprinex down his back. More blue kote on the exposed bloody scur 'stump'.

But the Banamine was really amazing. I don't advocate overuse of drugs, but I can say by the time we were done he was lying beside me, letting me brush him and scrap all the dried blood stuff off his face...and even seemed to enjoy it. Maybe he won't hate me completely.

Whew - what a nightmare!

I recall last year that I saw a few ticks in that same spot - size of raisins. I didn't mess with it though. Again - he wouldn't let me. Why do you think they go to that spot? Lack of hair? Any ideas on what I could put there preventatively?

Anyone else notice lack of ticks with copper supplementation? How does that worK?

Thanks, all


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Even in bad tick years where our dogs were struggling with them, I haven't ever picked an embedded tick off of any of my goats. I've only ever seen one tick crawling on the coat of one of my goats. I've copper bolused the past couple years but before that I had goats for many years before I knew anything about copper bolusing. I now give copper boluses and BoSe every 4 months (3x per year). 

I would suggest dusting them with Sevin as a preventative. Maybe getting frontline spray to keep on hand for issues like this. I'm betting there are some good horse quality tick preventatives that you may want to look into.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh good..I am so glad it went better with the Banamine. I have been thinking about you all day because I just know how difficult it would be for me to do anything to Frankie's head cuz he is such a freak about it. Good for you!!!!!    I don't think he will hate you at all, he has to be relieved to get those creepy crawlies off of him!


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

the picture - blech - I've seen the same, though



> Get some guineas


I'd get 10-20


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Creamers said:


> I'd get 10-20


My brother - "do you really want to throw more animals at your animal problems?"


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Minelson said:


> Oh good..I am so glad it went better with the Banamine. I have been thinking about you all day because I just know how difficult it would be for me to do anything to Frankie's head cuz he is such a freak about it. Good for you!!!!!    I don't think he will hate you at all, he has to be relieved to get those creepy crawlies off of him!


Yes - I'd imagine he's a bit relieved. He wasn't exactly thrilled to see me tonight though. Oh well. I'd rather he not like me than to have those ticks still on him. 

The last one is still putting up a fight and is wriggling in there. Maybe by morning it'll be dead. I hope that's all there is. And I guess we can live with that.

I hate the idea of a bunch still dead on him.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

mygoat said:


> Even in bad tick years where our dogs were struggling with them, I haven't ever picked an embedded tick off of any of my goats. I've only ever seen one tick crawling on the coat of one of my goats.
> 
> I would suggest dusting them with Sevin as a preventative. Maybe getting frontline spray to keep on hand for issues like this.


I guess I just have a lot of deer...? Do you have deer?

Sevin - or something - for a preventative is a good idea. The other goats have ticks too, just not like this infestation level.

I've also dealt with meningeal worm TWICE - so you know there must be a lot of deer out there.

I wonder if it's the barn rats bringing them in. They're more or less under control, but I've had to work at it, that's for sure.

Like I said - this kinda thing is enough to make you want to get rid of the animals. I sometimes think THEY would be better off.

But for now - all is well. Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

You need chickens. Lot's of chickens. Problem solved.





Cyngbaeld said:


> They need copper. Ticks are a symptom of copper deficiency.


Huh? I have never heard that before. Ticks are opportunist organisms; they don't really care about mineral balances do they? 



valsey said:


> My brother - "do you really want to throw more animals at your animal problems?"


Absolutely. The chickens will eat the ticks, which is quite beneficial to the goats. It's a concept of polyculture, and works quite nicely. I never use tick repellant when I am outside around the Chicken areas, and I rarely get more than 1 tick every 3 or so days.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

valsey said:


> I guess I just have a lot of deer...? Do you have deer?
> 
> Sevin - or something - for a preventative is a good idea. The other goats have ticks too, just not like this infestation level.
> 
> ...


I would not use Sevin Dust - it is quite toxic and is harmful to animals.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

Powdered sulfur in a fertilizer spreader is cheap, reasonably effective and nontoxic--it runs them off---the ticks not the goats.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

guineas do eat more ticks than chickens but I'm not sure how many you'd need... I'm not looking at the pics either lol!


----------



## Plainswalker (Sep 24, 2009)

valsey said:


> THIS IS NOT MY GOAT, and it's not QUITE this bad, but to let you know what I have here and what the poor fellow is dealing with here's a photo. Not for the faint of heart...
> 
> http://s778.photobucket.com/albums/...H%20AMERICA/?action=view&current=DSCF4019.jpg


I looked at that and the top of my head started to tingle.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Suddenly I feel itchy!
I may complain about the desert sometimes, but I have to say that I haven't found a flea or tick on any of our animals since we've been here. (Wish I could include flies in that statement).
I can't imagine how hard this must be - our 2 goats hate to be restrained for any reason. I sure hope something works easily and effectively for you.


----------



## dustin biery (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree on the ticks being opportunistic. Ticks are awful this year, worst I have seen in quite some time. But when I worked for the National Park Service, we used to see several deer each spring/summer that would have so many ticks on their ears they hung down with the weight. It was saddening, but nature.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

dustin biery said:


> I agree on the ticks being opportunistic. Ticks are awful this year, worst I have seen in quite some time. But when I worked for the National Park Service, we used to see several deer each spring/summer that would have so many ticks on their ears they hung down with the weight. It was saddening, but nature.


Exactly why I thought this could be a solution (posted earlier).

http://www.shelter-island.org/deerandtick/4poster_brochure.html


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

ne prairiemama said:


> guineas do eat more ticks than chickens but I'm not sure how many you'd need... I'm not looking at the pics either lol!


Except that, in my opinion, guineas are extremely annoying. I much prefer chickens, much calmer, and prettier.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Over the last 5 years, I have had anywhere from 20 to 50 chickens here. And you see how much good it's done. Maybe guineas are better, but I don't think they can/will range as far as the goats and donkey do. So they can't possible resolve the problem. They may keep the population down in the immediate area, but will they range over 15, 20, 30 acres? I suspect, no.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

And for as much as I dislike having the deer around - treating them would be beneficial to those poor things as well.

http://www.shelter-island.org/deerandtick/deer_head.html


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> My dogs were getting ticks almost as bad as the pic until I gave them copper. A few days later, no ticks and I didn't pull them off. I've never seen ticks on my goats either.


Cyngbaeld - can you please explain to us how you think the copper helps with the tick problem?


----------



## tmnigerians (Mar 25, 2011)

Vicks vapor rub, will kill ticks. cover them in it they back out because of the smell and then suffocate because they cant get out ot it.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

NorCalChicks said:


> Suddenly I feel itchy!
> I may complain about the desert sometimes, but I have to say that I haven't found a flea or tick on any of our animals since we've been here. (Wish I could include flies in that statement).


Yep, although the Southern Idaho desert here is pretty ugly, we never have had a flea or tick problem and we don't have internal parasite problems either! We live next door to a mega cow dairy, so flies are horrible though...


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

*shriek* That picture is revolting. 

I want to know about the tick/copper connection, too. Do they take a bite and then decide it just tastes too bad to continue? :grin: DH is always pulling ticks off of himself but I haven't had a tick in recent memory.

The goats get ticks, though. Any time they have a spot that's especially itchy, I check and there's a tick. Usually leaves a raw spot too. I spray their topline with Permectrin II monthly and it usually does the trick.

Ticks are evil.:flame:


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> My brother - "do you really want to throw more animals at your animal problems?"


Guineas make a world of difference and will range a LARGE area. . . perhaps up to 15 or more


----------



## lilachill (Apr 2, 2006)

We were able to get to Guinea cocks this winter. I kept them with the chickens so they would learn their place. I got males so I do not have to deal with brooding/not chasing bugs and only 2 becasue I did not know if I would like them. They are voracious bug eaters, going after our property and the neighbors.
We treat the dogs for ticks so not sure if the guineas are effective, yet. One of our dogs is a tick magnet, it is awful.


----------



## GreenEarth (Jul 9, 2010)

I wish I had not clicked on the link with the picture. 

How horrible.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Creamers said:


> Guineas make a world of difference and will range a LARGE area. . . perhaps up to 15 or more


Really? Up to 15 ACRES? How many would you need to make a dent?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

GreenEarth said:


> I wish I had not clicked on the link with the picture.
> 
> How horrible.


I work in a vet clinic and see that all the time this time of year  Maggot infestation is worse though....


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Sorry for the graphic pictures. Actually meant to post a different link for the deer bait station.

I'm grateful my situation wasn't nearly this bad. Can you imagine?

Minelson - you must constantly feel the need to shower and scratch!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

valsey said:


> Really? Up to 15 ACRES? How many would you need to make a dent?


Let's see, we have about 30 chickens that take care of roughly 2 acres, that's about 7.5 chickens/acre so 112.5 should probably work. (cut a chicken in half for the other .5 chicken) Moving and confining them would be the main problem.


----------



## dustin biery (Oct 30, 2010)

As with mosquitoes, ticks are attracted to the carbon dioxide that our bodies (and goat bodies) release. Some people's bodies releases more carbon dioxide and therefore will attract more of these pests. I have been sitting beside my sister and never git bit, but she will have 30.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

dustin biery said:


> As with mosquitoes, ticks are attracted to the carbon dioxide that our bodies (and goat bodies) release. Some people's bodies releases more carbon dioxide and therefore will attract more of these pests. I have been sitting beside my sister and never git bit, but she will have 30.


It's not really about attracting them, though I understand what you're saying. I think it's more about each individual goat's reaction to them. One of my goats has scabs all along her underside where she's been bitten. Maybe she attracts more, but she also reacts badly to them.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

valsey said:


> Minelson - you must constantly feel the need to shower and scratch!


Ringworm makes me feel the most itchy....aaaaaaaaagggghhhh!!!!
ok..off to take a shower


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Minelson said:


> Ringworm makes me feel the most itchy....aaaaaaaaagggghhhh!!!!
> ok..off to take a shower


Ha! Just got out. And it was long and HOT!

: )


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I couldn't do it. Clicked on the link.... it started to load..... poised my cursor over the X.
> 
> Freaked out and closed it before the pic loaded.
> 
> Ticks make me squirmy!


I did the exact same thing *shivers*

We haven't only seen a couple of ticks since we moved here seven years ago. We treat the yard area where the dogs are. One neighbor across the back has a cat but it gets treated with frontline or some such. One other neighbor has a tiny dog and the other has a lab but neither neighbor shares a fenceline with me. One is across the street, and the other is on the far side of an empty lot. So maybe that is why we see so few. Ticks give me the heebeegeebees.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Just ick.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I think on 20 acres. . .20-30 would make a huge impact - they always have on our family property growing up. . .


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

One or two ticks don't bother me, but an infestation, on the other hand has got my skin crawling. I'm having a hard time getting the visual of them on his head, out of my mind.

I got a response from the my email inquiring about the bait station...way too rich for my budget. Over $900 if anyone's interested, let me know.


----------

